# my neon system w/o the underground on



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

its a b14 heres what it has in the car 

Engine-
CAI
Exahust
NGK Plugs
NGK Wires
New Dist cap , Rotor
New Clutch

Interior-
Short Shifter
2 Neons under dash
2 in the trunk
blue courtesy lights all around
blue neon buillet steel shift knob
blue led gauges,
blue neon led lights in each speaker
all neons wired to one switch
auto meter tach
Dual Head unit the blue one that comes down alil w/ remote
2 10'' 800 watt visonik subs
sub enclosure 
Capacitor
4 gauge wire from battery and ground
10 gauge sub wires
4 new dual speakers all around 

New parts that were installed prior to doing anythin to the car
New Rear Beam Assembly
new driverside lower control arm and bushings
4 new stock steelies and new touring tires
New Clutch assembly pressure plate and throwout bearing


























































































:idhitit:


----------



## sentra_ga16de (Nov 26, 2006)

how did you get the guages do have that blue glow behind them?


----------



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

sentra_ga16de said:


> how did you get the guages do have that blue glow behind them?


its really easy actually u just take out the two screws that hold the trim peice over the gauges then take out the gauge cluster i believe it has 4 screws 

then replace the stock 194's with led lights and put it all back together

boom done

~Brian


----------

